

Method Invocation Formatting Styles in Objective-C - twampss
http://cocoawithlove.com/2008/11/method-invocation-formatting-styles-in.html

======
tlrobinson
Personally I kind of like aligning the colons, but as he mentions it's not
very common.

Also, I like how he refers to Wil Shipley as a Penny Arcade character, as if
that were the most important thing about him.

Anyway, this is a great new Cocoa blog. Lots of quality posts.

~~~
warwick
I recently rewatched a WWDC session video about designing user interfaces
where it was mentioned that right-aligning labels allows users to scan through
and fill out forms quite a bit faster.

Aligning the colons seems like the same kind of idea, just for code instead of
forms. I wonder if it yields the same kind of increases in comprehension as
right-aligning labels does.

------
kentosi
With the little code i've done on objective-c, I have to say that I prefer
method 4. It kinda goes with the (unwritten) convension that a method's first
parameter is always the longest so that the rest of the parameters align well
with the colon character.

And I don't think you can always rely on code-formatters. There are always
cases when you need to manually format a piece of code to make it look more
sensible.

